# Main UI with another view attached to it's side.



## Marimuthu (Jul 18, 2011)

Dear All,

My Dev environment is MacBookPro with Snow leopard and the ide is XCode V3.2.

I have been give the task of developing an application which contains an main window and to the right side of it, an another window is attached as shown in the jpg file attached to this thread. The main window is represented in Pink colour and the side window in green.

When the user hovers its mouse over the green window, it must animate and expand to a bigger window/view where i display some info in it. And if the user no-longer hovers his mouse over this window (say for 1second), it must return to it's normal state (as in the jpg).

I know this involves 1)adding an new view to the right of the existing view, 2)tracking the mouse enter/mouse leave event where i animate and expand the side view. etc.

Could you guys guide me as to how i go about implementing this feature?.


----------

